# morels are up



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

found on dead elm with bark still on tree,south facing slope.


----------



## frostymug56 (May 7, 2012)

went out for 2hrs here in Champaign county, nothing. looks like this weekend will be about right. did find a small hen,, be keepin a eye on it for a week or so.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I've only found maybe 7. All last week. Hitting it hard this weekend though; have a friend who found about 60 on Wednesday in Delaware Co.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

stoped after work today,160 morels in about an hour.most on elm and got some on a dead apple.go from elm to elm until you find one, then you have um.grays & yellows.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

forstymug - I hunt Greene, Clark and Champaign. I had a little luck the weekend of 4/26, but my spots flushed this week. I went out yesterday for 3 hours and only went 1 period of 15 minutes without finding. I had 4 finds of more than 10! Ended up with 158 grays/yellows and 3 half-frees (spikes) plus a bunch of dryads. Some of the larger yellows too - not the monsters, but nize fat 6-7 inchers.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

tries to post pics, but my uploads fail...never had any issues in the past?

Go get em they are out there!


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

My friend found 96 yellows at Zanesville Sat.


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Found about 250 in stark and summit so far


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

Went out yesterday for a couple hours. Found some decent yellows but not in great numbers. Woods were kinda dry and they were only where it was retaining some moisture. Hopefully with some rain this week the weekend will yield a few more.










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

